# Agility videos - cleanrun - front cross training



## MaggieRoseLee

I like Linda Mecklenburg and she does a great job breaking down a front cross and showing the 'new' blended front cross thing. I love how she shows the 'bad' crosses and I recognize them from watching people at trials and from watching videos of ME!!  

Clean Run: Combining Front Crosses, CR Dec 2011


----------



## wildo

Man, I've watched these over and over since you posted them, contemplating how I wanted to respond. Quite honestly, I am still unsure... There are recent situations in my handling where I have come to embrace the blind cross as the absolute most efficient cross *if* you can get ahead of your dog. The Derrett system makes sense to me especially with the "a change of hands means a change of sides" phrase Susan Garrett uses so often; I resonates with me how clear this must be for the dog. I can only imagine the thought process for the dog: "Straight! Straight! Straight! _Oh- hand change!_ Turn!!" I mean, it just can't be more clear than that. For me personally, it seems that trained clarity is, well, clear. With Mecklenburg, a lot of her cues are referred to as "natural" cues- not trained at all. For me- that might be all well and good for the dog, but it is *my* job as the handler to direct my dog and if I don't know what to do to elicit a "natural" response in my dog- then I'm kinda left wondering... 

Point being- I find a lot of the Mecklenburg system tough to swallow, yet I can't help but embrace some of the moves that Mecklenburg allows and Derrett doesn't (blind cross). So when I look at the setup she has demonstrated in these videos, I have to stay subjective and see what she has to say. Admittedly, the first time I saw her execute the blended cross, it was an immediate "Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!" response for me. But I watched it again. Over and over. And then again some more. And finally, today, I've reached a conclusion- I still see no point.

In the Figure 8 video where she needs to end up on the take off side of the last jump- it's definitely a tough move! I would most certainly struggle with that setup. But- she shows a very "Derrett-like" alternative strategy in Figure 9 that uses a simple push, exactly the same you'd use when executing a serpentine. To my eyes, I swear the Figure 9 strategy is milliseconds faster. It's hard to argue (for me) that backing up _in any fashion_ could possibly be faster than running forward.

I dunno. I've become lenient in my handling strategy attempting to embrace what I think will work well for me and my dog- but in the end, I still strive to be 1) as clear as possible, and 2) as fast as possible. Personally, the blended front cross just doesn't meet either of those criterion.

Really nice video set though! I'd love to read the article that went with it. Too bad a Clean Run subscription is so pricey!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Wildo, remember some video you posted in the past (was it silvia Trkman?) that had the handler doing a bunch of backy uppy stuff on the course? Does that look like the blended front cross to you?

The blended front cross is a NEW move for me and I'm having trouble figuring out where to use it on a course. Not that it's good or bad but WHEN I'd think to use it at all. 

HEY, and CleanRun is expensive but if you know anyone looking for ideas for Xmas gifts for you, it's a great one and they can do it online!

Did you build the shelf for you backseat yet?  I figured if you can do a dogwalk that would be easy as pie!


----------



## wildo

No, that wasn't Trkman, it was Jenny Damm. I posted about her in this post. After rewatching that- you're right! Jenny Damm must be the _queen_ of blended front crosses! I'm glad to know the name for that move now.

As far as when to use it- didn't the article make that clear? I bought the Clean Run Special focus- Handling magazine and there is an excellent article on blind crosses in there. Yes, yes- I know your initial post here has nothing to do with blind crosses, and I keep bringing it up- but my reasoning is that both of these moves would definitely be considered "controversial" moves for most people. It's important with these moves to establish rules for use. For example, the blind cross article has multiple "rules" for using the blind cross, and I would be surprised if the blended front cross article didn't supply something similar.

And GREAT idea on asking for a CR subscription for Christmas! I might just do that!


----------



## TaraM1285

When the discussion about Blended Front Crosses was going on on the CleanRun list, Mary Ellen Barry posted an example of a run in which she uses a blended front cross. See 2:01 (weaves) and the blended front cross to the jump at 2:03.






I can see other handling options for this sequence, but I can also see why a double front cross would likely be too slow to cue the collection over that first jump to get to the second jump, thus necessitating the "blended front" if you're going to use front crosses at all.

I'm excited to read the article when it comes out in December. In all her emails to the group, Linda Mecklenburg makes it quite clear that it's more important to understand the "why" you are doing the move rather than the move itself. (BTW, CleanRun is going to be releasing a Linda Mecklenburg DVD sometime in the near future).


----------



## wildo

TaraM1285 said:


> (BTW, CleanRun is going to be releasing a Linda Mecklenburg DVD sometime in the near future).


Hey! Did you hear that from me?? :rofl:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rld-games-oct-11-16-2011-a-3.html#post2283600



wildo said:


> Just spoke with Linda Mecklenburg and told her she needs a DVD. She informed me that she has some video on demand on her site that covers chapters 1&2 as well as chapter 6. Also, before christmas this year, clean run will release a dvd going over implimentations of her system.


[EDIT]- Back on topic- yep, I also see some other handling strategies there. Why not consecutive rear crosses on the jump after the weaves and the jump after that. Seems it would signal the exact same thing AND provides a shorter path for the handler. Hmm... I'm not sure about this blended cross thing...


----------



## TaraM1285

:rofl: I guess I did hear it from you too! I forgot you mentioned that...it was also on the CleanRun list.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

TaraM1285 said:


> I'm excited to read the article when it comes out in December. In all her emails to the group, *Linda Mecklenburg makes it quite clear that it's more important to understand the "why" you are doing the move rather than the move itself.* (BTW, CleanRun is going to be releasing a Linda Mecklenburg DVD sometime in the near future).


That's exactly the part I don't get right now. I see the move and see that it works. But don't know the 'when to use it on a course' part would occur to me if I was out walking prior to a run.

It seems to kind of cue collection early to the dog? Like you DO have to take this jumping I'm backing up too but then you should know to come across my feet????

Love how she's running like a maniac with both arms swinging 'like a real runner' rather than me with my one arm out much of the time.... Think there was even a blind cross at the very end of the video. And looks like she's using a 2on/2off with a quick release on most of the contacts...


----------



## wildo

MaggieRoseLee said:


> It seems to kind of cue collection early to the dog? Like you DO have to take this jumping I'm backing up too but then you should know to come across my feet????


Well, yes, most certainly- because open shoulders turned towards the dog is a cue for collection in the Mecklenburg system. It's on the chart! (As my instructor likes to *ahem* _kindly_ remind me...) :rofl:










In fact, in looking at the chart, the blended front cross gets: direct eye contact, dog's name, shoulders facing dog, and no motion in order to cause collection... It is absolutely a collection maneuver (according to Linda's system). So if you want to try it on a course, you might look for a spot where you need to 1) front cross the dog and 2) cue collection.


----------



## wildo

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Think there was even a blind cross at the very end of the video.


Assuming you are talking about the blind cross at 5:31- yep- that is _exactly_ the situation that I really enjoy a blind cross. It is lightening fast and let me tell you- the absolute THRILL of _just_ beating your dog to the cross as they are nearly on your ankles is a rush. A serious rush! It's just plain fun!!


----------



## TaraM1285

I keep coming back to this thread and looking for examples of when people are using the blended front cross. Here's another example (see 0:24):






In this one, I've been trying to come up with other handling options that would be as elegant and clear to the dog and haven't come up with anything that doesn't require a significantly longer handler path. I'm sure there are other options, but I'm a little slow at the moment! :crazy:

Love her and her dog, btw, I used to work with her and then trained at the facility she teaches at in Virginia.


----------

